# contador y reloj para semáforos



## resistron (Ago 3, 2007)

hola a todos....necesito implementar un circuito que controle los tiempos de cambio de luces de un semaforo.......en teoría se como hacerle pero necesito un C.I. que vaya contando cada pulso del reloj, he revisado la hoja de datos de algunos contadores pero no se como utilizarlos para que realizen lo ke necesito...........Ademas necesito configurar el C.I. 555 para ke me de flancos ascendentes cada 3seg y no puedo....Si alguien me puede ayudar con el código del contador que hace lo que necesito o con como utilizar algún otro para esa función o con la configuración del 555 o con algún diseño de un sistema que controle semáforos en un cruce utilizando flip-flops le agradecería bastantaso.......


----------



## ciri (Ago 3, 2007)

mmm..
No entendí mucho pero bueno!!.
Creo que vos querés medir el tiempo que tarda el semáforo en cambiar?? pudiendo controlar los periodos de duración?..

Utilizando un contador y un CI555, como vos decís!!..
Podes poner el CI555, tirando pulsos continuos siempre (dejo imagen del circuito, pero me dijeron que es mejor utilizar un circuito integrado 40106 con un capacitor y una resistencia, para generar pulsos), y que el contador los cuente, ahora viene el tema, Los contadores tiene una opcion de seteo, entonses podes setear el tiempo que queres, una vez que cumplen con ese tiempo pones que se resetee el contador y te active el cambio de luz.
No se si me explique muy bien, pero espero que te sirva de algo!.
Dejo imágenes.


----------



## resistron (Ago 4, 2007)

Gracias loco si me sirve, eres un dios de electronica


----------



## ciri (Ago 4, 2007)

cualquier cosa avisame por un mensaje privado que te puedo llegar a arreglar algo un poquito mejor!.


----------



## resistron (Ago 4, 2007)

Pero otro problema eske necesito de 3 segundos, si sabes como ponerle ke me de tiempos de 3 segundos, porque a veces lo que sucede es que deja de titilar.


----------



## fliadepepo (Ago 31, 2011)

me parece que los semaforos usan un PLC.


----------

